# People get greedy



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Grey Nomads, Mexicans, Marco Polos, southern travellers, whatever you want to call them, head North every year with their various forms of transport carrying various types of boats from kayaks to full-on custom built barges.

Every year we see them out exploring the area and generally having a great time. Some of them like the seasonal work the area has to offer, others just book in to the same place every year and meet up with friends for a bit of a fish and a few drinks at happy hour. I was once helped out by one couple when my outboard had broken down, and I've helped out many who have become lost ( :? ) or discovered that the boat ramp is very different at low tide and their motor home doesn't float on mud.

It's inevitable that with so many people coming here there are going to be some deadsh1ts amongst them. I've seen them myself in their boats with filleting boards and eskies set up so they can fillet every fish they catch and take it home. They don't care about size or species or any rules, it's all about kilos of meat.

A couple were caught on Monday heading back south with their caravan with 126 whiting OVER the limit....not 126 whiting in total. Bag limit is 30 (combined species). They were pulled up along the road after a tip-off I believe. http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/ar ... _news.html

In June one guy was caught with 328 whiting in his possession.

I know I'm probably preaching to the converted but it goes to show that the yobo mentality is still strong and not restricted to the young fellas......and they probably use solar power and recycle because it's good for the environment, go figure.

Anyway, that's off my chest now!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Old people have no respect for sustainable practices.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

koich said:


> Old people have no respect for sustainable practices.


Erroneous exaggeration. Whipper snappers have little perspective.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

report them

craig


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

dru said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Old people have no respect for sustainable practices.
> ...


Exactly right Dru , well said mate


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay barra, i hear you mate.
its why i suggested kayak fishos try to separate themselves from the fishing coalition (even if just a bit)

i'll repost my whiting pic . heres a second i found quite uninspiring, caught by blokes in your area barrabundy.

the older generation have got a lot to learn (apart from bazz, dodge and the likes)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I definitely have no desire to be associated with that sort of mmtality. That last pic shocked me I must admit.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

koich said:


> Old people have no respect for sustainable practices.


as an oldie I might take offense but I don't think I could sustain the practice... ;-)

cheers

John

PS if the chuckle doesn't carry down the wire this is meant to be a humorous play on words...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have spent the last few weeks trying to introduce recyling into the wards at work.

Anything with a 60+ patient demographic is a waste of time. They have no interest in changing.

I stand by my statement.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately that sort of behavior isn't displayed soley by old people or travellers. I 50ish local once told me very proudly about a memorable trip to the reef. They bagged out early on reef species but kept fishing. They came across a patch of fish they preferred as table fish so every time they caught one they threw one of the less desirable species overboard!

I shook my head in disgust when I was told that, the guy wasn't embarrassed though, makes you wonder sometimes


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

koich said:


> I stand by my statement.


This thread is about fishing abuse and a few old members have agreed with that sentiment, and you persist in responding with the comment above.

So perhaps you are being as pig headed as you imply the oldies are, as you appear to have a closed mind to other views as well.

Grey is a colour as well, and things are not always black or white.


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

ouhgoiygouyfutrds54rdklook\[


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

castrate them so they cant procreate !


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Grey Nomads, Mexicans, Marco Polos, southern travellers, whatever you want to call them!


When I lived in Darwin, we called them Queenslanders :lol: :lol: with their freezer trailers etc  

Cheers Mike


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ManjiMike said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Grey Nomads, Mexicans, Marco Polos, southern travellers, whatever you want to call them!
> ...


Up in the gulf about 25 years they we called terrorists....that was well before it became fashionable


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dodge said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by my statement.
> ...


I am willing to concede that there may be up 37 old people in the entire country who understand.

My uncle's old man is a shocker for it. He'll bag out on flathead in the morning and keep the lot, fillet and freeze them. Go out again in the afternoon and bag out, and keep them all too. 40 flathead a day. He's not changing because he's been doing it for 70 odd years.

The whole thread is actually about old people doing the wrong thing Dodge, I'm just staying on topic for once


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think this kind of bullshit applies to all ages - either way chop their balls off !


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Barra, I totally agree with you mate with regards to idiots, old and young, black or white taking absolutely disgusting numbers of fish and being proud of it - I to have heard many stories from people who seem proud that they "filled their Icebox" and had to put the rest of the fish on the floor - many don't like the response they receive.

With regards to the incidents you are referring to I would only say do not take anything in the Townsville Bulletin, Advocate (or most other newspapers) at face value. The journalists are paid to sell papers and to do this either the whole thing is dramatised, one side of the story is given or the important facts are left out.

I have some personal knowledge of the incident with the 300+ whiting and whilst it is alot of whiting notall is as it seems with that one. I can't reveal any further details on account of the information being obtained through my work. What I can say is that the paper left out some VERY VERY important facts and made no attempt to report the truth in context of the situation.

I guess my point is I wouldn't tow any of those irresponsible fishers home in a cyclone (and definitely the majority of "pros" I would go so far as to sink their boats so as they can't act irresponsibly) however we cannot believe everything we read in the paper as many journalistic articles, especially in the bulletin, do not give a fair and accurate account of the facts.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It also applies to women, woppy. We can't be sexist when we aren't being ageist. :lol:

I actually think the problem in regards to keeping above the limit with older generations comes back to the facts that a)they always could and b)they ussually can. and the temptation proves too much.
Not a lot of youngens like myself can consistantly bag out because we refuse to use bait. Oldies who have been baitfishing years are bloody effective fisherman. Some of them are near outrageous in the consistancy that they can land fish after fish.

There's a lot of baitfishing knowlege shuffling off the mortal coil that will be lost because no one is really interested in it anymore. I can't remember the last time I used a prawn for bait, but neither can most of them so we're even.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree most of points made are valid, but with my OLD MAN, now a grey nomad , they do need some education as well rather than bagging and finger pointing.

My old man is a skull dragger from way back, if its on the hook its in the boat, and nothing under 50lb line can be used, but over the last few years hes now enjoying the "sport" of it with me sending over lighter rods/ reels and gear and having a lot more fun. i got a call recently and my dad was up north WA and says that he caught and *threw back *10 jewies in Canarvon on 1, yes 1, "pink chicken plastic fish thingy" and he loved it , but was dissapointed that they were all ONLY 80-90cm long, so he threw them back to catch a 1.2 mtr on his last cast and it was enjoyed more .... it was the best fishing session he's ever had, and loved getting looks from tourists on the peir when he was throwing them back whislt gloating about how small they were.

He didnt even know what a plastic was or a HB until a few years ago, boy did i get some looks .... im bring my hard bodies and some plastics for a fish.....WTF, just grab a bag of pillies, was his old response.

What he or most of the older Gen didnt realise is that having a portable home/caravan ment he had to watch how much fish he keeps- as the law states, well in VIC anyway and WA it is a posseion limit, therefore even if you went fishing one day and got your limit thats it, he cant go out the next day and the next to "stock" up for the big inland trip.

As he is from WA, they are governed so much now with regards to rec fishing he needs a degree to keep up, considering how much he travels,but is NOW enjoying the lesuire and sport of it now more than ever, and one point that sticks with me is when he made the fllowing comment...."if we had this shit when i was younger then i would have enjoyed myself more than skull dragging and filling the fridge.".

But my point is if we educate and inform rather than bag then we will get a lot further with those old barstards who dont apparently listen...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe you about the inaccuracies in the media redman, obviously don't know the details but point taken.

Just this morning I went to pick up some stuff from a business in town. The owners had just got back from a reef trip and were going on about how many jobfish they'd caught (60?) not sure how many of them were onboard but when another customer mentioned the minimum size was 90cm? they looked at each other and said _"nah, 90cm?.... that's a bloody big fish, are you sure?"_

I don't even know what a jobfish looks like so I wouldn't know.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

koich said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > koich said:
> ...


Koich the wrongs committed by your Uncle were not because he is 70 , mate he would have been doing that all his life and the same would have happened when he was 25 , and i daresay he would have been worse,as we get older we mellow a bit and tend to look more at the overall picture . When i was a young fella fishing i took my catch home and ate it and froze what i couldnt eat , now i'm 70 , i will take say one flathead or jew for a meal and even that rarely and mainly release any others . So Koich , your an intelligent young man , but i put it to you , you may be a little inclined to paint with a very broad brush


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> So Koich, may be a little inclined to paint with a very broad brush


not to mention ..... Stir the pot, with a very large spoon.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Maybe this is why the greens want to stopp rec fishing .

craig


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

craig51063 said:


> Maybe this is why the greens want to stopp rec fishing .
> 
> craig


This maybe the case !!

Its a bit of a abrupt way of locking everyone out by setting up no take marine parks though. I think that they should throw the book at people like this - ban then fishing for 5 years or more and fine them.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Maybe this is why the greens want to stopp rec fishing .
> 
> craig


Are you suggest we take away fishing licences away from old people like we do with driving licences?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

In no way do I espouse the view that older folk are solely responsible for this kind of practice, there are dickheads of every age, colour & creed. However, there is already a mechanism in place regarding senseless and illegal slaughter as detailed above, it's called the law (unless you are a commercial operator when it seems that open slather is de rigeur). Suggesting that the Greens may have a point because some people break the law, and the mechanisms of the law are failing to discipline them for doing so is not a valid conclusion.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

koich said:


> Old people have no respect for sustainable practices.


How about these guys. A personal list of heroes.








http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/11/19/2747585.htm









http://www.abc.net.au/rural/legends/stories/4_1.htm









http://www.cleanup.org.au/au/About/the-clean-up-story.html









http://www.sportsfish.com.au/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36424

You could include Dick Lewers and Vic Mc Crystal

These guys are absolute legends, bringing the message of sustainability to millions globally.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

There's still another 33 to go before you prove your point.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Black, white or grey, young or old, it doesnt matter what the demographic, this world is made up of all sorts of people from all sorts of back grounds with different opinions, attitudes, outlooks and motivations, which makes this issue an extreemly complex one to deal with. I was speaking to a more senior member of our clan (family) the other day and he made the comment that he could'nt see the point in spending money to go on a catch and release fishing trip :shock: . A direct contrast to my own opinion 8) .

The fact is, a lot of these instances occur because poeple get caught up in the moment and get carried away. How you deal with it - I dont know but i am sure that patience and tolerance and continued education are all part of the solution. I recon that 80% of the fish caught are caught by 20% of the fishermen and what makes up the 20% is a mixture of skilled fishermen and those who "got lucky" on the day. The remaining 80% get the odd fish here or there. From what I have witnessed on this forum, it is not about the amount we catch but the challenge of "doing it simple". Maybe that is why I enjoy fly fishing because goodness knows not much is caught or released  

Anyway, the point I am making is, we are all different and there is no simple solution to this issue.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

times do change and i think its a credit to some of the older guys on this forum that they have been at the forefront of better practices.
certainly the boat club i fish with has many older guys and some, as has been said, are set in there ways and cant understand catch and release at all.

read a very good book about just how much attitudes have changed re "the environment"

a pair of naturalists hunted to extinction 16 species of birds in the hawaii islands. one commented in his journal that he "wept with joy" when he killed the last parrot of some sort and realized he would forever have the largest collection of stuffed birds.

when british sailors killed all the dodos, one was stuffed and taken back to england by an officer.

when he moved house , his wife "threw it in the fire" hence we have no specimens available of this bird.

a lighthouse keeper congratulated his cat after it had wiped out the entire world population of a flightless bird on an island somewhere. apparently the birds used to have an annoying squawk.

certainly i think in years to come, fishermen will be much frowned upon if they dont clean up their act. much like fox hunters and duck hunters of today.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

ADOPT A PENSIONER!!!!!!! and then take him fishing.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

wopfish said:


> castrate them so they cant procreate !


or just take their little blue pills.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think anyone that breaks the fisheries laws should be banned for 12 months for first offence. Second offence would be a 5 year and a 5000.00 fine. After that 10 year ban and 10,000.00 fine. Its as easy as that - I'm happy to enforce it if you like. Castration would be the other option. Happy to do it to young and old all colours and faiths too !!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

"Black, white or grey, young or old, it doesnt matter what the demographic, this world is made up of all sorts of people from all sorts of back grounds with different opinions, attitudes, outlooks and motivations, which makes this issue an extreemly complex one to deal with. I was speaking to a more senior member of our clan (family) the other day and he made the comment that he could'nt see the point in spending money to go on a catch and release fishing trip . A direct contrast to my own opinion ."


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad Matthew enjoys catch and release


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Na, just kidding.

It's great to see the change in Matthew over the last few years though.

Now he is saying, dad can we just catch and release today. And we do.

He is getting into diving now. I am buying him a "see through bottom" kayak this year.

BTW we only catch what we need, we don't freeze any of our fish. We are just lucky that we live in a place where just about every time we go out we catch fish.

That's going to change in November though. We are moving to Albany so will annoy Dave. We havn't posted for a while, have caught heaps of fish, just too busy at work and other things so when we go out it's a quick run.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

While the subject heading may be a bit contentious, I thought this was the best place to promote this latest clown act.

Taken from Wednesday's Townsville Bulletin.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Treat it the same way as people caught with more than a set quantity of narcotics (not that I want to start that discussion again). Too much for personal consumption you obviously intend to sell and get prosecuted as such with mandatory loss of all vehicles and gear involved if found guilty.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> While the subject heading may be a bit contentious, I thought this was the best place to promote this latest clown act.
> 
> Taken from Wednesday's Townsville Bulletin.


Good to see the clown got clobbered, but can see nothing in that news clip to indicate it is an old fart mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > While the subject heading may be a bit contentious, I thought this was the best place to promote this latest clown act.
> ...


Yeah, you're right Dodge, I think I'm going to change the title of this one as it's painting with too broad a brush.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

...................


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> On a positive note. I can't get over how much fishing has changed now to a mindset of conservation. I fished from the age of 5 - 21 and then left it alone for a number of years for said reasons. When I came back into it 1 year ago I couldn't believe 2 things, 1) that bait is now rubber or plastic to be precise and 2) that anyone and I mean anyone talks about catch and release or take what you need or , stay out of the green zone , there was none of that mentality around in the people I knew who fished, say ten years ago, so we are headed in the right direction. There are always a few who ruin it but generally things are on the up in my book .


As much as I hate to admit it I think our education system is partly responsible for many of the changes we see. Our kids get taught stuff that we think is crap at school but they take it as gospel and think nothing of it. In many cases I think this is a good thing. Things that many of the "older" generation groan about, recycling, catching a bus to work, only catching what you intend eating etc come as second nature to kids because their teacher told them that everytime they print something a forest gets cut down and monkeys die.....yes I really think it's a good thing that kids get taught this sort of stuff at school because they are the future.

I have a tenant who has dogs which we are sure he doesn't feed. My son keeps telling me I should call RSPCA and dob him in. I tell that's exactly what I feel like doing because I'm sick of his mangey dogs hanging around our place for a feed but my son says he feels sorry for the dogs. I'm thinking of the nuisance value of him not feeding his dogs, my son is thinking of the dogs welfare.....and he didn't learn that from me!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

It's interesting that many of us from a generation of disposable products, packaging and fashionable lure fishing complain about the tactics of our predecessors. I drive to my launch, paddle a kayak made of plastic and catch a few fish, most of which end up as food, but a fair few for amusement value. My grandad earned a living and supported his family by rowing a wooden boat out and catching fish. He had to walk, not drive, and bait fishing was a necessity, as "spinners" which is what he called them were out of his affordability. Lines were made from natural materials like linen or gut, not nylon or spectra braid. And the population was much less centralised in coastal areas. Their whole lifestyle was about economical use of resources, as they depended on them to survive. This has been passed down to me as an important message. Who are we to criticise?
One of the biggest problems is really that the government isn't allocating enough resouces now to protect fishing for us who actually give a Damn. In the state of nsw, there are a total of 94 compliance officers to monitor the entire coastline and inland fisheries.


----------

